# United States extends self-check visa system



## Mithilesh_Chauhan

Dear Sir, 

Kindly i requested that i want to do job in UK for this one UK hotel offer to me for job they provide offer letter and some visa process but i don't believe them so plz send me a believable checking system. 


Thanking you


----------

